# 2001 Frontier Wont Start



## changetires (Jan 24, 2005)

Went out of town for work last week came back home turned the key and nothing happened. When I parked the truck before leaving for out of town everything was working fine and now when I get back in nothing. I took battery out and had it checked and the battery was good. Radio works, elec. windows work, door locks work, lights work, etc... everything seems to work except when you turn the key to crank nothing happens. You can hear the fuel pump and all the relays under the hood but no crankage. I checked all the fuses under the hood and the ones under the steering wheel. My first guess is the starter....correct or not?

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

changetires said:


> Went out of town for work last week came back home turned the key and nothing happened. When I parked the truck before leaving for out of town everything was working fine and now when I get back in nothing. I took battery out and had it checked and the battery was good. Radio works, elec. windows work, door locks work, lights work, etc... everything seems to work except when you turn the key to crank nothing happens. You can hear the fuel pump and all the relays under the hood but no crankage. I checked all the fuses under the hood and the ones under the steering wheel. My first guess is the starter....correct or not?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ed


Turn your headlights on and try to start the engine. If the lights do not dim then it's either the ignition switch, neutral safety switch (automatic, there may be a similar function for the clutch being depressed on sticks), starter relay, the starter motor, or the connections between the components. If this is the symptom I'd do the following things: try to tap strongly on the starter motor and relay (sometimes restores contact on bad brushes/contacts), shift the automatic to Neuteral instead of Park, and jiggle the key in the ignition switch. This may help isolate an intermittent component. 

If the lights dim significantly (or go dark) then it's more likely to be the battery, connections at the battery, or the engine is physically locked up (unlikely but possible). 

The logic for this test is that you are seeing if 1) the starter system is pulling electrical power and 2) the battery is capable of delivering power. In either case, inspect and clean connections first. This is the cheaper than replacing parts and easier than replacing starters. Further troubleshooting is going to require a schematic and either a test light or multimeter to isolate the problem.

Steve


----------



## changetires (Jan 24, 2005)

Climbed under truck yesterday evening and tapped starter with a hammer, still nothing proceeded to jump the starter across the solenoid and starter spun but didnt engage the flywheel. Climbed out from under truck and proceeded to call and have someone check the starter for me at a shop. Came back out and just tried to start the truck for the fun of it and it started. Starter must not like setting up for any length of time.

Ed


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

changetires said:


> Climbed under truck yesterday evening and tapped starter with a hammer, still nothing proceeded to jump the starter across the solenoid and starter spun but didnt engage the flywheel. Climbed out from under truck and proceeded to call and have someone check the starter for me at a shop. Came back out and just tried to start the truck for the fun of it and it started. Starter must not like setting up for any length of time.
> 
> Ed


Sounds like the solenoid is going bad.

Steve


----------

